# The mourning betta



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Please forgive me. The fish I am mourning is not a betta. He was my Tamahawk. He lived in my betta sorority. The people at the pet shop warned me, they said he was aggressive. But I dint believe such a cute chinese algea eater could cause any damage. I had Tamahawk for 8 months, he lived peacefully with my females. He would never hurt a fly. About a month ago he got a buldge on his scales, then it turned into a small dent, then a hole, then it got bigger. And blacker. And more infected. I tried every medication, every Aqurium salt brand, every stress coat, everything. My LFS had no idea what was wrong with him. 
I was looking into ways to put him to sleep. Yesterday his rib cage and organs were showing, today I found him dead. 
Yin my little white female betta was staring at him, she wouldn't budge, she just swam there. Not even coming up for air. Then she sat on him, she stared at his face. While he layed there motionless, I just scooped the dead fish out. Now she is guarding the area he died in with her life. She's flaring at the other females, fin biting too, her color is gone and she is pale and white, she was blue... Help what is going on? Can fish mourn over loved ones.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks like forbidden love to me


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope that whatever he had doesn't spread to the others.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Yin refused to eat, and then died.


----------

